# Cope India 2004



## syscom3 (Nov 25, 2005)

It doesnt seem our vaunted F15C holds the edge any more. In fact, it seems quite dated.

http://www.indiadefence.com/COPE.htm

This should be a wake up call for the USN and USAF to get their priorities in line.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 25, 2005)

syscom3 said:


> It doesnt seem our vaunted F15C holds the edge any more. In fact, it seems quite dated.
> 
> http://www.indiadefence.com/COPE.htm
> 
> This should be a wake up call for the USN and USAF to get their priorities in line.



Ahh - there is come controversy there....

Apparently the F-15 was fighting grossly outnumbered during some of the scenarios, and there were other factors that really slanted the situation. I'm looking for a page on it that explained why the F-15 did poorly...


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 25, 2005)

cope 2005 is currently happening now with 16's this year
www.india-defence.com/reports/904


----------



## Glider (Nov 26, 2005)

I have always admired the Indian Airforce and it must be said the Pakistani Airforce.
The comment about the F15's and the lack of AWACS support is an interesting one that might well have made a difference.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 26, 2005)

I heard the same thing back when it happened and I am sure there was some reason why the F-15 was out performed. Yes the F-15 is dated and there are planes that are better but for some reason I doubt it having much problem against the Indians. I am sure the Indians can hold there own but against properly trained USAF crews with good aircraft and good suport? Not a chance.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 26, 2005)

From what I understand the F-15 had to go into battle at a 5 to 1 disadvantage - that was considered an even match. I'm still trying to fing the data on this....


----------



## Glider (Nov 26, 2005)

Don't be so sure Der Alder. Underestimating the IAF is almost a tradition in the West. There a good outfit and given the right kit could take on anyone.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 26, 2005)

Dont take me wrong. I do not underestimate them but I do not believe that with what they have they could fairly take on the USAF or the Royal Airforce.


----------



## Glider (Nov 26, 2005)

I definitely believe that they could wipe the floor with the RAF. Remember that all we have right now is the Tornado as a fighter and I wouldn't back that against what the IAF can put up. Wait until the Typhoon is in service in numbers and then we will take on all comers.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 26, 2005)

Not sure about that. You have to take into account how well maintained there aircraft are. Also cruise missles will take out most of there aircraft while they are on the ground.


----------



## Glider (Nov 26, 2005)

Thats true but I was thinking more of the plane vs plane scenario.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 26, 2005)

Maybe in that case. The Indians do use a lot of Russian built stuff. I believe they have Mig-29's and Su-27's which are a match for anything.


----------

